# Local favorites



## Charlie (Jul 19, 2002)

I'm curious about where those (like me), who don't live in or very near the higher peaks of northern New England, like to hike in their spare time.  I can say that I immensely enjoy hiking locally in the Farmington Valley and western hills of Connecticut and Massachusetts.  There are some great trails minutes away from my house where it's difficult to find other people.  Many spots have great views of the surrounding area.  (By the way, Connecticut is second only to New Hampshire in terms of maintained trail milage in New England.)  Before I really got into local hiking, I would tend to "long for" the north.  Of course, I still love to get up there as often as I can, but I find that local hiking really helps to keep me physically and mentally happy.  Greg, this is half-way directed to you.  I'm sure you have some nearby "training grounds" in the Litchfield Hills that you've grown to love over the years.  How about a discussion on our favorite trails very close to home ?


----------



## Greg (Jul 19, 2002)

Yup - I find myself in the Riga Plateau area quite a bit. Some of my favorites are:
Undermountain --> AT --> Bear (up-and-back or down AT to Sages --> Paradise --> Under Mountain)
Lion's Head to Bear via AT (up-and-back)
Race Brook Falls to Race (up-and-back)
South Taconic Trail to Alander (up-and-back)
Prospect Mountain/Rand's View - AT
Love to hear others' suggestions for the area.


----------



## Charlie (Jul 19, 2002)

Yes, I agree with those destinations wholeheartedly.  Some more:

Onion Mountain Park and adjacent traprock ridge, Simsbury/Canton:  nice views of Canton hills, interesting rock formations, nice woods, no people

West Mountains (Hedgehog Mountain, etc), Simsbury:  waterfall, ridge with rocky outlook, great views of Farmington Valley north to Mt. Tom, MA

Talcott Mountain and Penwood State Parks, Simsbury:  great traprock ridges with birdseye views of Farmington Valley, caves in the cliffs.  Can get crowded during peak foliage time

McLean Game Refuge, Simsbury/Granby:  Great woods, many trails including Barndoor Hill with ledges and views south to Farmington Valley and north toward Granville, MA

Peoples State Forest and American Legion State Forest, New Hartford, Riverton:  Beautiful river valley with steep mountainsides on either side of river.  Hiking trails including deep woods, ledges with views west of river valley and beyond.  Not very crowded.

Tunxis Trail: very few people, typical Connecticut rocky woodsy landscape

That's just the beginning.  I'm finding new places all the time. [/list]


----------



## Mike P. (Jul 23, 2002)

Many State forest could be included , just be careful around deer hunting season.  Cockaponset State Forest has nice wooded trails, Higby area including Castle Crag offer views over Meriden, Gay City & Case Mtn. area in Southeast Manchester & Hebron offer trails along with the Airline that runs from Windham to East Hampton on an old railbed. (Airline & Gay City area are shared with bicyclist)  East of teh River members in CT visit Pachaug & Natchaug (spelling) areas along with Mansfield Hollow & Mashapaug in Union.

In Mass, Mt. Tom & Holyoke Range are easy access from Hartford area. & Wachusetts is not too hard either 20 minutes or so north of Worcester.

I agree on South Taconics also.  I was recently on Bear Mt. in NY which the AT crosses & from Stamford area, it's close & very scenic.


----------

